# Chicken Tamale Fatty



## jdwhome (Jul 27, 2008)

After seeing the fatty competition I got motivated and made my first fatties.  The first attempt 'blew up' during the process...ended up in the trash.  My other attempts were successful.   I made 1 pizza fatty, 1 bacon cheeseburger fatty and a chicken tamale fatty. 

The best by far was the chicken tamale fatty.  I started with ground turkey, then applied a layer of masa about 1/4" thick,  I then put chopped up smoked chicken on the masa (from a previous cookout) that I had sautee'd in my 'El Fenix' enchilada  sauce (recipe below) and added a little grated cheese.  Turned out awesome...I'll be making this one many times in the future.

Chili Gravy for Enchiladas - Tastes like El Fenixâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s
(Brown Mex Gravy Sauce)
1/4 cup lard OR Vegetable Oil
1/4 cup Flour
1/2 teaspoon Ground Black Pepper
1 teaspoon Salt
1 1/2 teaspoons Ground Cumin
1 1/2 teaspoons powder Garlic
1/2 teaspoon Mexican Oregano (optional)
2 Tablespoons Chili Powder
2 cups Chicken Broth

Heat Oil in Large Skillet over Med-High heat. Stir in Flour and continue stirring for 3 - 4 min. until it makes a light brown roux. Add all dry ingredients and continue to cook for 1 min., constantly stirring and blending the ingredients. Add chicken broth, mixing and stirring till sauce thickens. Turn heat to low and let sauce simmer for 15 min. Add water as necessary if sauce becomes to thick. (Consistency should be like a gravy).


----------



## erain (Jul 27, 2008)

hea jd, glad to hear the fatty throwdown inspired you. thats what it was meant to do. i hope your first attempt did not end in the trash, even the blowouts everyone will eventually have are good eatting, throw in foil pan and finish off. if cheese leaked out throw some more on the top. nothing fancy here but taste just as good!!! nice take on the chicken tamale, great thinkin and thks for sharing, i will be tryin this one!!!!!


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 28, 2008)

wow those sound great.  Like erain said, blowouts are still good eats


----------



## jdwhome (Jul 28, 2008)

A couple of pics of the fatties.  I wish I had some of the finished product, but it was eaten pretty quickly.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes! the tamale fattie, isn't that the bomb??
I have to tell you that the quesadilla fattie that I made was also amazing!!
Happy fatties!!
YUMMY!


----------



## jdwhome (Aug 2, 2008)

You bet...glad to contribute!


----------



## ncdodave (Aug 3, 2008)

Its in there with q view!


----------

